# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Bileta për linjën Tiranë - Athinë

## YPSILONI

Ku ti pres biletat nga tirana ne athin nga mezi i qershorit,dua ti pres qe ketej nga US.flas per bileta avioni.flm

----------


## EnRy

NGA KINA I BIE ME SHKURT ... FALEMINDERIT DHE TI :d

----------


## YPSILONI

> NGA KINA I BIE ME SHKURT ... FALEMINDERIT DHE TI :d


Wowwww flm per ndihmen,he se harova kjo ishte shum e goditur besoj qe su mundove shum para se ta shkruaje  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
tani kthehemi tek kerkesa qe bera,ndoshta su sqarova bukur per disa ketu,thash ti pres nga US se do nisem per shqiperi do rrij ne Tirane disa dite dhe do shkoj ne Greqi me vone,besoj se u sqarova me mire kesaj rradhe,po ditet ndo nje agjenci me jepni # ti marr ne telefon,flm per ndihmen sidomos ty enry nga........ :Muahhh:

----------


## Clauss

http://www.airtickets.gr
http://www.aegeanair.com/

----------


## YPSILONI

> http://www.airtickets.gr
> http://www.aegeanair.com/



Flm shume clauss.web i pare me trembi kur doli Greqisht :buzeqeshje:  po kishte ne te djatht qe behesh faqja Anglisht,i dyti web ishte i mire fare,flm perseri.

----------


## EnRy

Fillimisht nuk te mora vesh se ca kerkoje saktesisht,kujtova se po talleshe.Po ti mo burri dheut ajde njer ne Shqiperi se autobuza ka sa te duash dhe kur te duash per ne Athin.

----------


## YPSILONI

Larg qofte me autobuz,para 4 vjetesh e hengra ate ......,me than shko me autobuz se kan A/C dhe shikon rruges,lere ler se me mori gjith diten autobuzi,ne shqiperi do vij dhe do shkoj ne GR per pushime nja 10 dite.klm

----------

